# Just picked up a 13 xpt 1000



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Just purchased a2013 outlander 1000xtp with 8 hours. I have a set of 29.5 ol2 skinnys I can put on but 280l2 s/w might be a better set up. I plan on some snorkels, rims, tires, etc. It has a dual muzzy and programmer on it too. I bet I started that thing up ten times yesterday to hear it and show it to my friends.HaHa


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats man! You got yourself a beast! And I start mine just to hear it to  lol your not alone


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:worthless:


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Congrats Man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I have dual muzzy also. Best sounding pipe there is hands down :bigok:


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks good Bro. Ill be back the first of may. I hope you have the tires on by then. Shindler might be a lil tight for something that pretty.lol


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

I know right. I am tryin to fit these ol2 on it but not sure how just yet. Not alot of info on the 13 XPT


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Daaammm dude. Nice ride. What are you gonna do with the Popos?


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Sold red one but guy didnot want the tires so I kept them. Stealth is still for sale. When you coming out the cave?


----------

